# VPN IPSec Between Fortigate and Cyberoam



## achmad.nurfajri (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello Master. 

i have a fortigate 60D and a Cyberoam, and i had been configure VPN IPSec between it. 
the VPN is connected but i cant access the computer (RDP, PING, WEB, HTTPS) in the other side. 
i try to allow connection in filter rule in the both side, but i still cant access.
i try step by step in this link, and still cant access

https://kb.cyberoam.com/default.asp?id=1945


any suggestion for my case? some tutorial link or something i must to do. 

Thanks Very Much


----------

